# What time would be worst time for the collapse?



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think it would be right around harvest time would be the worst. The hungry hoards would feed on everyone's gardens around the time the food is ready. 

You could also make the case for spring. The hungry hoards wouldn't have food. They would live and suffer for a long time at a time when the weather wouldn't be a problem for them.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Winter. No power, no passable roads for much of our country. I've spent a few winter months in Rhode Island, New Jersey, New York. I'll stay in the South, thank you.


----------



## Kaytee (Jul 17, 2012)

*best/worst of times?*

"Worst", like "best", will depend on WHERE you are, and what kind of collapse occurs. We are in an economic/social "collapse" now-- a slow one perhaps, but like boiling frogs....

A sudden disaster? What kind? What facilities/services are affected? How wide-spread are the effects? Earthquakes and wildfires here don't affect directly those living on the other coast... and the midwest floods and snowstorms seem to prompt the response, at least jokingly, that they should send us some of their excess water....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm think of a total economic collapse. No food in the stores. No power. No gasoline. Nationwide.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*This could*



BillS said:


> I'm think of a total economic collapse. No food in the stores. No power. No gasoline. Nationwide.


This could happen at any time but most likely it will happen in the winter when fuel cost are the highest.

God have mercy on the unprepaired!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm of the mind that the time of year really doesn't matter. Without the distribution of food or service, that I believe that type of collapse would bring, the results would most likely be the same. For the prepared folks with gardens in the rural areas, it may require more vigilance watching over the garden during the growing season, but the same vigilance would be prudent any time of the year just to protect your stores. It is a worrisome and frightful place that we may be headed to.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The best time would be in the winter. Those prepped would survive. Those not would die without too much worry about the ones with preps being overrun.


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> The best time would be in the winter. Those prepped would survive. Those not would die without too much worry about the ones with preps being overrun.


A good example of death by a thousand cuts. A collapse in the summer would only extend the misery until winter took it's toll.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

With a collapse comes hunger, starving and likely death.
How many will die, and how quickly will they be able to be processed?
Where are all the bodies going to go?
If there are too many or no way to prep them, they'll incinerate them.
Will any disease will run rampant as a result of the bodies?
Bodies will decay slower in the winter, but take longer to hand dig a hole for.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> I'm of the mind that the time of year really doesn't matter. Without the distribution of food or service, that I believe that type of collapse would bring, the results would most likely be the same. For the prepared folks with gardens in the rural areas, it may require more vigilance watching over the garden during the growing season, but the same vigilance would be prudent any time of the year just to protect your stores. It is a worrisome and frightful place that we may be headed to.


I do agree. It really won't make much difference. I the south here, we have gardens producing year around, so there is always food to harvest.

When that occasion arises, it will be bad, period.

Jimmy


----------

